# Indian Lisence name mismatch issue



## chawla.gaganpreet (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi friends,
I have some questions regarding Indian Driving license verification as I am facing an issue with the surname mismatch issue between my passport and driving license, I have been suggested by VFS that I need to get two documents 

Firstly, the license verified from Indian DTO (already Done) 

Secondly,*Have a Public Notary in Australia confirms that both names [name on Licence and on the Passport] clearly stated in full on the affidavit belong to one 

This document must then be authenticated by the Department of Foreign
Affairs and Trade Office [DFAT] in Australia.*

If any body has done the same, please share any format for the second document and advise if this document can be attested from JP or Police Station (don't want notary attestation from outside as it is costing 100 $).

Please help friends, Thanks !!!


----------



## chawla.gaganpreet (Feb 20, 2013)

*update*

Any update on this please ???


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

chawla.gaganpreet said:


> Hi friends,
> I have some questions regarding Indian Driving license verification as I am facing an issue with the surname mismatch issue between my passport and driving license, I have been suggested by VFS that I need to get two documents
> 
> Firstly, the license verified from Indian DTO (already Done)
> ...


I'm also facing the same problem and looking for a solution. My license doesn't have my surname on it which is making it look different to my passport 

Did you try thr first option listed on VFS website for IDLV?


----------



## Kevin_ind (Jan 29, 2013)

I am facing the same issue. I went to take my DKT (Drivers Knowledge Test) and they said my Indian Drivers license cannot be verified as the format is not matching with their record. I however was allowed to take the DKT and I cleared it. I was issued a learner license and they asked me to get my Indian License validated with the Indian consulate before taking the driving test. 

I when to the Indian consulate and they asked if my name in the passport and license is exactly the same, unfortunately in the license my middle name is just initials and it is spelled full in passport. They suggested me to get an affidavit done and then notarise and get it to the consulate. They will then give a letter that I can take to the VFS for next step. The lady at the counter suggested me to get it done in India as it might be expensive here. 
The next step is to get a letter from the India RTO verifying my License and then apply via VFS.
I have asked my parent to get the documents and post it to me.


----------



## nirmal39127 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi 

I am facing similar issue, could you share affidavit format with me please.

Thanks
Nirmal


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Kevin_ind said:


> I am facing the same issue. I went to take my DKT (Drivers Knowledge Test) and they said my Indian Drivers license cannot be verified as the format is not matching with their record. I however was allowed to take the DKT and I cleared it. I was issued a learner license and they asked me to get my Indian License validated with the Indian consulate before taking the driving test.
> 
> I when to the Indian consulate and they asked if my name in the passport and license is exactly the same, unfortunately in the license my middle name is just initials and it is spelled full in passport. They suggested me to get an affidavit done and then notarise and get it to the consulate. They will then give a letter that I can take to the VFS for next step. The lady at the counter suggested me to get it done in India as it might be expensive here.
> The next step is to get a letter from the India RTO verifying my License and then apply via VFS.
> I have asked my parent to get the documents and post it to me.


Looks perfect. This is what needs to be done. Just one small amendment. 

After you get the notarised letter from India go to Indian Consulates office and get that affidavit attested. It should cost you $26 for document. After this go to VFS and you'll get the final certificate for RTA purposes. 

Best of luck !


----------



## StalineP (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi All,
Thanks for sharing your experience.
I'm from Chennai moving to Melbourne on 14 July 2014. I have a similar issue.
My surname is not expanded in my DL and so its different from my passport.
I have also got an affidavit for same name from a Notary Public on a Non Judicial stamp paper.
But in VFS site it is mentioned as 'Have an affidavit from court of India' and get it notarised. 
Is it any different from the affidavit that I have got from a Notary Public? Please could you help me.

FYI.. 
I have applied for the Driver's License Extract with the RTO today. I will get the document on Monday which will be with the same name as in my DL. I believe this is ok.

Thanks.
Stan


----------



## chawla.gaganpreet (Feb 20, 2013)

*It is same*

You need the affidavit on the Stamp paper (min Rs 10/-) that stam paper is actually issued by govt of india.

Cheers,
Gagan


----------



## StalineP (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks Chawla. I have got the affidavit in Rs 20 Non Judicial stamp paper.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Kevin_ind said:


> I am facing the same issue. I went to take my DKT (Drivers Knowledge Test) and they said my Indian Drivers license cannot be verified as the format is not matching with their record. I however was allowed to take the DKT and I cleared it. I was issued a learner license and they asked me to get my Indian License validated with the Indian consulate before taking the driving test.
> 
> I when to the Indian consulate and they asked if my name in the passport and license is exactly the same, unfortunately in the license my middle name is just initials and it is spelled full in passport. They suggested me to get an affidavit done and then notarise and get it to the consulate. They will then give a letter that I can take to the VFS for next step. The lady at the counter suggested me to get it done in India as it might be expensive here.
> The next step is to get a letter from the India RTO verifying my License and then apply via VFS.
> I have asked my parent to get the documents and post it to me.


What was the date on the Indian Affidavit? I mean at the time of making the Affidavit, you wre not in India.....so did you get the affidavit thru a relative or friend and then asked them to send it to you by courier? Is it possible to share the format?

Thanks
Amit


----------



## CoolVooky (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi StanlineP,
Even I have moved from Chennai to Melbourne and facing the name mismatch problem (Vikram H Kumar given in License and in the passport its Vikram Harish Kumar) .. 
However, I have completed my 1st 2 computer test and VICROAD denied in giving me a Learner License, as I already have a Overseas license and can drive without any issues.. 
Now to book for the practical / Road test, VICROAD have asked me to get a letter from Indian consulate on my License validation.

Currently, I am in the process of getting the letter from Chennai RTO and a Notary letter from a Notary Public. 
If you could share me any format for these letters.. it would be helpful..


----------



## 189756 (Nov 3, 2012)

Guys any movement on this issue ? Anyone pursued the Option2 of doing notary in australia, sydney in particular ? please share your details


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

off topic question : do they do this only with Indian DLs or with all foreign DLs?


----------



## bhagyesh (Jan 21, 2014)

Guys, I am facing the same issue as my Indian driving licence doesn't have "Kumar" after my name and passport does. 
On vfs global website it clearly says what you have to do. 


*Is the Name on your Licence Different from the Name on your Current Valid
Passport and letter issued by Licence authority?*


The Licence Verification Certificate will only be issued in the Exact Name as
per your driver’s Licence. The name on your application form and Licence
must be exactly the same. Any salutation will be considered as a part of the
name.
 Example of what is defined as difference in names and not acceptable.
 Name on Licence – Venkatesh K Nath
 Name on passport – Venkatesh Kamal Nath
 Name on Licence – Smitaben Shah
 Name on Passport – Smita Rajesh Shah
 Name of Licence – Miss Vinita Singh
 Name of Authority letter– Km Vinita Singh
 In summary the names on the Licence, Authority letter and Passport need to
Be exactly the same. If not follow the procedure below:


*Option 1: *

*Have an affidavit made from the court in India, confirming that both names [Name on Licence and on the Passport] clearly stated in full on the affidavit belong to one and the same person.*
*Have this notarised in India.*
The Original Affidavit must then be attested by the Consulate/ High Commission. This service is to be done first as a miscellaneous service at Indian Passport and Visa Services Centre.
Once the affidavit attestation is completed, the Indian Driver’s License verification application form may be submitted at an Indian Passport and Visa Services Centre along with a copy of this affidavit.
The Licence Verification Certificate will only be issued in the name as it appears on the Licence.

*Option 2:* 

*Have a Public Notary in Australia confirms that both names [name on Licence and on the Passport] clearly stated in full on the affidavit belong to one and the same person.*
*This document must then be authenticated by the Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade Office [DFAT] in Australia.*
Once the authentication is completed, the India Drivers Licence Verification Application form may be submitted at an Indian passport and visa services centre along with a copy of this authenticated document.
The Licence Verification Certificate will only be issued in the name as it appears on the Licence.

I personally found 1st option easiest and I am going to do that very soon. 

Thank you
Hope this helps.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Guys, I have been reading this thread, and I have a query regarding the same.
Can anyone pls advise regarding this RTO letter. Am not aware about it as well not sure how we have go apply for it.
Please suggest as I am going to India next month so will get it done.

By the way, once we get the letter from rto and submit it, do we automatically get Australian licence or is something else??

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## ash67 (Aug 9, 2014)

Hey Guys,

If anyone has done the ONE AND THE SAME PERSON affidevait, could you please share the sample. Obviously you can blur your personal information or just send the format please?

Cheers!


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

what do you mean?

Cheers
Amit


----------



## archu54in (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi Kevin, 


can you post the RTO verification letter format and the affidavit format for stating both names are same. 

Thanks 
Arch


----------



## archu54in (Feb 15, 2017)

ash67 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> If anyone has done the ONE AND THE SAME PERSON affidevait, could you please share the sample. Obviously you can blur your personal information or just send the format please?
> 
> Cheers!


Hi ash .. 

Did u get the format for the idlv affidavit and RTO Verfication letter format?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Option 2 for mismatch name in Australia.

Affidavit is on blank paper notarized then DFAT stamp and then VFS submitted??

is it acceptable by VFS?


----------



## priyaponnuraj (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi Kevin/Archu,


Could you post the RTO verification letter format and the affidavit format for stating both names are same? 

Thanks 
Priya


----------

